# Best Processor and Motherboard for Photoshop



## Roger3006 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I have decided to build a PC rather than buying a rebuild in order to get closer to what I want. As of now, I plan on using SSDs for my programs, working files and scratch disk. That is the part I understand. As far as the processor and motherboard I am a little lost. 

I will be running windows 8.1. I am leaning toward an Intel i7 but have not ruled out an i5. On board graphics is not important but basic sound would be nice. Ethernet is a must.  My terminology is not great so bear with me. I do need ample ports for three SSDs and a RAID 5. I/O speed is important. An abundance of USB ports is important with emphasis on USB 3. 

I will not be using this machine for gaming. Most of the information I can find on high performance relates to machines used for gaming which has me more than confused. 

This was much easier when I bought my first PC. In 1983 I paid 6K for an IBM with an 8088. The additional math coprocessor cost more than I will spend in the processor and motherboard for the machine I am building. That dates me just a little. 

Thank you all for your help and have a great weekend. 

Roger


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qleak (Mar 7, 2015)

This guy has some fairly solid advice. 

Building the Ultimate Photoshop CC Computer For 2015 Learn from Graphic Designer Roberto Blake

I've corroborated some of his advice about processors on my own.  From what i understand photoshop is multi threaded,  but the returns from more than 4 cores are minimal.


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 10, 2015)

I watched it and was very helpful. 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

